# inspecteur des travaux finis



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
Sto cercando di tradurre l'espressione _inspecteur/inspectrice des travaux finis_.
Questa espressione intende una persona che critica sena fare lei stessa il lavoro, senza mai mettere le mani nell'impasto. 
Insomma, rimane le braccia incrociate ma poi, critica il lavoro fatto da altri, o piuttosto, critica senza mai proporre soluzioni per migliorare le cose già fatte da altri. 

Pensavo a tradurlo come "ispettore/ispettrice dei lavori finiti" ma ciò non mi suona molto italiano. 


Se avete qualche idea, non sarà di rifiuto 




Grazie in anticipo


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giulia,
Parlerei di "uno che, a cose/lavori ultimate/i, viene sempre a muovere/rivolgere/indirizzare/fare delle critiche .


----------



## Ruminante

Cara Giulia,
capisco benissimo cosa intendi perchè ho avuto a che fare per molto tempo con una persona che non dava mai consigli al momento opportuno, ma appena le cose andavano storte si scatenava con le critiche, ed è una cosa veramente odiosa! Ma non conosco un'espressione ad hoc in italiano, io dicevo a questa persona cose come "facile criticare quando è troppo tardi, perchè non hai parlato prima, avevi paura di sbagliare?"

A proposito di espressioni, cercando in rete per fornirti una risposta migliore mi sono imbattuta in questa frase che non c'entra l'obiettivo anzi si parla del contrario, ma è simpatica per il modo di dire:

"... Quindi, quando consigli di aspettare che i lavori siano finiti prima di criticare, dici una gran fesseria perchè è inutile chiudere la stalla quando i buoi sono scappati!"

Buona giornata


----------



## zone noire

Sulla base dell'espressione ricorrente "_facile contestare/criticare stando seduti sulla poltrona_" io proporrei : *un contestatore da poltrona* (espressione a mio avviso simpatica e soprattutto comprensibilissima) 


Edit: pero' ripensandoci a mente fredda un contestatore da poltrona potrebbe anche far pensare a quei critici che vanno nei talk-show televisivi e quindi darebbe adito a diverse interpretazioni e conseguente confusione...no forse non va proprio bene...


----------



## Necsus

Il Garzanti lo traduce con "(_scherz._) sorvegliante dei lavori finiti". Sicuramente non è una locuzione da consigliare per la sua orecchiabilità o scorrevolezza, ma l'elemento nuovo che io vi leggo è il termine _'sorvegliante'_: sembrerebbe indicare non tanto qualcuno che critica a cose fatte, quanto piuttosto qualcuno che senza correre rischi si prende il merito di aver controllato la corretta esecuzione di qualcosa che in realtà era già stato realizzato prima del suo intervento.
Ma è solo un'idea.


----------



## matoupaschat

E secondo il CNRTL : 
− _P. plaisant., fam._ _Inspecteur des travaux finis._ Personne peu active qui arrive lorsque le travail est pratiquement terminé et qu'il n'y a plus rien à faire. (Dict. xxe s.).


----------



## Giulia2213

Necsus said:


> Il Garzanti lo traduce con "(_scherz._) sorvegliante dei lavori finiti". Sicuramente non è una locuzione da consigliare per la sua orecchiabilità o scorrevolezza, ma l'elemento nuovo che io vi leggo è il termine _'sorvegliante'_: sembrerebbe indicare non tanto qualcuno che critica a cose fatte, quanto piuttosto qualcuno che senza correre rischi si prende il merito di aver controllato la corretta esecuzione di qualcosa che in realtà era già stato realizzato prima del suo intervento.
> Ma è solo un'idea.



Invece mi pare un'ottima idea. 
Matoupschat dà la definizione del dizionario :


matoupaschat said:


> E secondo il CNRTL :
> − _P. plaisant., fam._ _Inspecteur des travaux finis._ Personne peu active qui arrive lorsque le travail est pratiquement terminé et qu'il n'y a plus rien à faire. (Dict. xxe s.).



Io aggiungerei alla definizione del dizionario che la persona arriva quando non c'è più nulla da fare e si mette a criticare il lavoro svolto, mentre non ha fatto assolutamente nulla. 

Perciò, l'idea del "sorvegliante dei lavori finiti" è la traduzione che rende bene l'idea dell' "_inspecteur des travaux finis_".
Solo che in francese si inspetta mentre in italiano, si sorveglia. 

Non so il perché di questa differenza però, ma la traduzione mi pare rendere bene l'idea del modo di dire francese.


----------

